
Ask HN: Does a “HN Monthly Digest” Service Exist? - NuDinNou
hndigest.com is nice, but I would like to get an e-mail only once a month with the best HN threads
======
ezekg
[https://hackernewsletter.com](https://hackernewsletter.com)

------
akras14
How many items would you like to see in it?

~~~
NuDinNou
10

